# Flash sprint tab to verizon



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Can someone please let me know how to flash sprint tab to Verizon ? Sprint is way to slow for me where I'm at.thanx

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not Mr. Wizard about these things, but I believe that all you need to do to make it work on Verizon is to flash the modem.bin file from a verizon galaxy tab sch-i800. You might want to wait for someone else to respond to be sure, though. Remember to back up your original modem.bin before replacing it!!!


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Yea I got a reply  flash like I would anything else ? I'll give it a shot .than buddy

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dmcgrath009 (Oct 17, 2011)

Or we could switch tablets because I'm on sprint and have a Verizon tab lol

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Lets trade than buddy. If your serious. Pm details and lets Reade. I'm down. Nothing is wrong with it right.... Keep in touch

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------

